# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Ester - Open Source SLS >  Ester set to hit Indiegogo starting at $2500

## Eddie

For those of you that never thought that SLS 3D printers would be affordable enough for you to purchase, there is some awesome news today.  The creator of the Ester 3D printer, an SLS machine, plans to launch an Indiegogo campaign in the coming days for his open source selective laser sintering 3D printer.  It will be priced starting at $2,500 for developer kits and has the potential to really turn the SLS 3D printing space upside down.  Read and see more on what this printer has to offer at: http://3dprint.com/25342/ester-sls-3d-printer-2500/

Feel free to leave comments here for Brandon Fosdick, the creator of Ester.  He will be frequenting this forum.

----------


## repkid

I have waited so long for this. I am definitely gonna buy it.

----------


## bfoz

> I have waited so long for this. I am definitely gonna buy it.


Please do! Let me know if you have any questions.

----------

